# موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... متجدد



## Molka Molkan (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس

 الإله الواحد

آمين


اخوتى حرصا على ثراء خدمة التسبيح فى الكنيسة القبطية سوف أضع موضوع متجدد لموسيقى الترانيم والألحان والأفلام الدينية والفوكاليز وارجوا ان يقدم الخدمة للكل وللجميع حق المشاركة فيه ومن معه اى توزيعات نرجوه بالمشاركه بها
**موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم*
*




*

*

*


*للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 
I wish you a mery christmas

LotOfMercy * *

Music 7 * *

UnderWings * *

آتي إليك يا يسوعى * *

أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم * *

أحبك ربى يسوع * *

أخطيت * *

أدنو إليك 2 * *

أدنو اليك * *

أراك ربى * *

أرك إلهي أراك * *

أزاى أسيب ايدك * *

أسكن تحت ظل * *

أضيئت الشموع * *

أعظم من منتصرين * *

أفرحنا بيك * *

أمسك يارب أيدى * *

أمى * *

أنا الخروف 2 * *

أنا جيت علشانك أنت * *

أنا جيت علشانك * *

أنا منك * *

أنت عظيم * *

أنتى هى أم النور * *

أوعى تفكر * *

أيامى كلها فى إيدك * *

أيها الفخارى * *

أيها القدوس * *

إلهى إلهى * *

إن أحيا مع المسيح * *

إن فاض قلبى بالسلام * *

ابؤورو 2 * *

ابؤورو * *

اتى اليك  * *

اجرى بسرعة * *

اراك إلهى أراك * *

اربسالين * *

ارك ربى * *

افرحى يا نفسى وغنى * *

الراعى الواعى * *

الرب راعى * *

الرب لى راعى * *

الرب لي راع * *

الرب يرعانى * *

الروح والعروس * *

السلام لك * *

السنين بتمر جري * *

العيون الطيبيبن * *

الق على الرب همك * *

الكل يمضى ويزول * *

الكلمة منك * *

الله الذى لنا * *

المؤمن الأمين * *

المس ايدينا * *

الهى الهى كن قائدى * *

امسك يدى وقدنى * *

امكث معى * *

امى يا اصل الوجود * *

انا جايلك * *

انظروا يده * *

انى احب الرب * *

او كيريوس * *

باركى يا نفسى الرب * *

بالأحضان الأبوية * *

بروح نسجد * *

بعته بـكام * *

بقوة لاسم يسوع * *

بنحط حياتنا قدامك * *

بيتى يا رب * *

بيحبك ربى * *

بين يديك * *

تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى * *

تعالوا يا تعابى * *

جاى وبسلم * *

جراح حبيبى غالى علي * *

حبك يا مريم * *

حبيبى أيا * *

حتى أرى دوماً * *

حضن إيديك * *

حول عينيك إلى يسوع * *

حياتى تشبه قيثارة * *

خلني قرب الصليب * *

خلينى قرب الصليب * *

دع المسيح يحوط قلبك * *

دمعة حزينه * *

ذكرياتى * *

ذكرياتى * *

راجعين لماضينا * *

رب أنت تستطيع كل شىء * *

ربى انا عايز * *

ربى بسم حياتى * *

ربى قد سكيباً * *

ربى يسوع الغالى 2 * *

ربى يسوع الغالى * *

ربى يسوع جه عشانى * *

ربي كل الخليقة * *

رحلة جميلة * *

رحمة كثيرا ارحمني * *

زى العصفور * *

زى النار ماهى فى العليقة * *

زى النهر * *

زى نور الشمس * *

سألوذ بحضنك * *

سألوز بحضنك * *

سالكين بالروح * *

سامحنا يا فادينا * *

سبحو لالهنا الحى * *

سبحوه وزيدوه علوا * *

سر الميرون * *

سلام سلام * *

سلامك فاق العقول 3 * *

سلامك فاق العقول 4 * *

سلامك فاق العقول * *

سلمت قلبى * *

سود يا يسوع * *

سوف أنسى * *

شفت يسوع * *

شكرا لله * *

شهوة القلب مرار * *

صممت اذناى * *

صوت يسوع جميل * *

صورتى عندك * *

ضنايا * *

طوباطى يا مريم 2 * *

طوباطى يا مريم * *

عالى لفوق * *

عايز أقضى حياتى * *

عايز اقضى حياتى * *

عايز تعرف لية انا * *

عشان ايدك دايما جنبى * *

عشان يد اللة * *

عظيم نزل إلى مزود * *

علمنى أنتظرك 2 * *

علمنى أنتظرك * *

علمنى يارب كيف أعيش * *

على لوحى الحجارة * *

عمرى ما دقت * *

عمرى ما ذقت * *

عند شق الفجر 2 * *

عند شق الفجر 3 * *

عند شق الفجر * *

عندما أحتاج عوناً * *

عندمى تدمى * *

عينين * *

غالي عليك * *

غولغوثا * *

ف بعادى * *

فرحت قلبى * *

فوق الصليب * *

فى حزن شديد 2 * *

فى حزن شديد * *

فى سفينتى * *

فى طريق الجلجثة * *

فى طريق الجلجثه * *

فى ظل حمايتك 2 * *

فى ظل حمايتك * *

فى عيد ميلادك * *

فى كل خليقة رأيتك * *

فى كل خليقة * *

فى وقت ضعفى 2 * *

فى وقت ضعفى * *

فى يو عند الشروق * *

فى يوم مريت علىّ * *

قال لى الشيطان * *

قام المسيح * *

قام حقاً * *

قبى الخفاق * *

قد ايه بتحبنى * *

قد محى عند الصليب * *

قصة الحب العجيب 2 * *

قصة الحب العجيب * *

قلبة حنين * *

قلبى الخفاق 2 * *

قلبى الخفاق 3 * *

قلبي الخفاق * *

كان فية عنقود عنب * *

كل الليالى تنتهى * *

كل فرحة للنفس * *

كل يوم تحت صليبك * *

كللت السنة بجودك * *

كم المسيح * *

كم قسى الظلم * *

كما أنا * *

كمان * *

كنيستى أرجو لكى من عزة الالة * *

كنيستى ارجو لكى * *

كنيستى القبطية 2 * *

كنيستى القبطية * *

كيف أنسى * *

كيف انسى * *

لألهنا بنعد طريق * *

لا أنسى عاماً * *

لا تخف 2 * *

لا تخف 4 * *

لا تخف لأنى انا معكك * *

لا تخف * *

لا تدينوا * *

لا تشمتى * *

لا لا تتركنى وحدك * *

لا لا تتركنى وحدى 2 * *

لا لا تتركنى وحدى * *

لحن ابؤورو * *

لم تر عين إلها * *

لم تر عين * *

لم تري عينآ * *

لما أكون تعبان * *

لما اجتزت الآلآم * *

لما اكون تعبان * *

لما الرب * *

لما الشمس تغيب * *

لماذ باربى * *

لو حاسس * *

لولا موت الصلب * *

ليتك تباركنى * *

ليس من صعب * *

ليل العشاء السرى * *

ليه بتهتم وليه بتخاف * *

ليه لية * *

ما أحلى ساعة بها * *

ما احلى السجود * *

ما دمت ربى فى الطريق * *

ما يحسن فى عينيك * *

مابتنساش 2 * *

مابتنساش * *

ماذا يصنع لكرمى * *

ماقدرش أعيش * *

مالم تباركنى ربى * *

مالى سواك سيدى * *

مالى سواك * *

مبارك شعبي مصر * *

مبتنساش * *

مبدع الأكوان * *

متشال فى قلبك * *

مجد مريم 2 * *

مجد مريم * *

مرني ان آتي إليك * *

مريم إسم جميل * *

مستر عنه الوجوه * *

مسيحنا فوق الزمان * *

مسيحى للأرض جيت * *

مسير الحق يظهر * *

مفيش وجود * *

من أنا لأصير * *

من الأعماق يا ربى * *

من انا * *

من بعد سنين * *

من كل الأمم 2 * *

من كل الأمم 3 * *

من كل الأمم * *

من لى سواك يحمينى 2 * *

من لى سواك يحمينى 3 * *

من لى سواك يحمينى * *

من مصر * *

من يملك على الحياة * *

من يوم - أنا فرحان!!s * *

مهما الموجة * *

مهما طال الزمان * *

مواعيدى ليك * *

مورنى أن أتى * *

كنيستي كنيستي كنيستي * *

مين أحن منك 2 * *

مين أحن منك * *

مين يحلى الغربة * *

نبعك الصافى * *

نجم يضىء وسط الظلام * *

نسجد لإسم الثالوث * *

نفسى أرسم صورة ليك * *

نفسى أعيش مبسوط * *

نفسى تحبة * *

نهتف لسيدنا * *

هأتى بطيبى * *

ها صلاتى g * *

ها صلاتى * *

هات مزمارك * *

هاصلاة التوبة * *

هاعيش لك * *

هل أطرق بابك * *

هى كنيسة * *

هيا يا أبرار هيا * *

و ياريت سنين * *

وأنت معايا * *

وجهك لا يفارقنى * *

ورأيت سماء جديدة * *

وسط البحر الهايج 2 * *

وسط البحر الهايج 3 * *

وسط البحر الهايج * *

وقالى ها انا معك * *

وقت ضيقتنا * *

يا أبانا لست أدرى * *

يا أمى حنانك * *

يا إلهى أنت تعلم * *

يا ترى أي صديق * *

يا رب أشكرك * *

يا سائح للقاء يسوع 2 * *

يا سائح للقاء يسوع * *

يا سيدى الحبيب * *

يا سيدى املأ قلبى * *

يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا * *

يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً 2 * *

يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً * *

يا سيدي لما أرى * *

يا شمس * *

يا صاحب الحنان * *

يا طبيبى * *

يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة * *

يا مؤتى الأغانى  * *

يا مريم البكر * *

يا ملكة بارة * *

يا من أحتويتنى * *

يا من بحضورة * *

يا من بحضوره * *

يا من سعيت * *

يا نفوس حزينة * *

ياصاحب الحنان 2 * *

ياللى أمامك حياتى * *

ياللى حبتنى * *

ياللى مش لاقى * *

يسوع أنت تعلم * *

يسوع انت تعلم * *

يسوع بيدور عليا * *

يسوع بيدور * *

يسوع سير أمامى * *

يسوع قاللى انا حارسك * *

يوم إستشهادك * 





​*
*​


----------



## ebram90 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*

الرب يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*













:download:


فى منتهى الروعة 
عاوزة اضيف 
ان موسيقى التراتيل 
ممكن تشغيلها بالعربية والعمل 
وتعمل على تنقية الاذان من كثير مما لا يفيد 
وبالنسبة لحافظ التراتيل تضعة الموسيقى فى جو صلاة بالتراتيل 
اثناء عملة 

شكرا ليك  ملاك ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك 
وجارى التنزيل 
واؤيد التثبيت حسبما يرى مشرفوا القسم ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*

انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
يسوع يرعاك
يستاهل اجمل تقييم علي تعبك دا​


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*

بسمع الان اول ترتيلة بعتة بكام 

رووووووووووووعة 
تستاهل احلى تقييم


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



ebram90 قال:


> الرب يباركك



ربنا يباركك ويارب تكون المجموعة عجبتك


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> فى منتهى الروعة
> ...




*شكرا حبيبى وربنا يباركك 

ويارب تفيدك المجموعة دى
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> يسوع يرعاك
> يستاهل اجمل تقييم علي تعبك دا​




*شكؤا يا نفين ويارب تفيدك الموسوعة دى بجد
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> بسمع الان اول ترتيلة بعتة بكام
> 
> رووووووووووووعة
> تستاهل احلى تقييم




*يارب تكون عجبتك

وعلى فكرة انا مرتم الترانيم دى مش بالقوة لأنى حاطت القوى فى وسط الضعيف عشان الكل يحمل كلوا
*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*

عجبتنى الصوت واضح والتوزيع الموسيقى رائع واللحن تمام 
بس هوة اقتراح ملاك 

مش ممكن تجميعهم كلهم على رابط واحد او اثنين بدل ما انا بنزلهم ترتيلة ترتيلة 


مجهود ممتاز تشكر فعلا علية 
كمان 
انا اختك asmicheal مش اخوك 
هههههههههههههههه


اسفة لاختصار اسمى الصعب


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> عجبتنى الصوت واضح والتوزيع الموسيقى رائع واللحن تمام
> بس هوة اقتراح ملاك
> 
> مش ممكن تجميعهم كلهم على رابط واحد او اثنين بدل ما انا بنزلهم ترتيلة ترتيلة
> ...




*أختى العزيزة أسف جدا جدا جدا فقط قرأت اسمك 
*​
as micheal

*مايكل وعلى هذا حددت كلامى

ولكن انا اسف اختى

اما بالنسبة للتجميع فهو ممكن ولكن سوف يأخذ منى وقت لانى ليس لى وقت كثير
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*

رااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا
موضوع يستاهل احلى تقيم
ميرسى ليك ولمجهودكMolka Molkan​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*

*عمال تاخد فى تقييمات
شوية حسد بقى
يثبت 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



> *عمال تاخد فى تقييمات
> شوية حسد بقى*​


*بطلوا بقى القلب الأسود دة هههههههههه
خلى من جوة ابيض

خمسة وخميسة
ههه
:146ec:
* 






> يثبت


*
شكرا يا حبيبى*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



molka molkan قال:


> *شكؤا يا نفين ويارب تفيدك الموسوعة دى بجد*​


 
مجموعه هايله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
والصوت واضح وكويس
انا اختارات الحاجات الهاديه
ونقلتها الشغل عندي كمان ومبسوطين هناك بيها
تسلم ايديك
ويسوع بيارك كل اعمال يداك
لمجد اسمه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدااااااااااا انا هحمل واسمع الموسيقى بتريحنى جدااااا
ميرسى ياقمرايه وتستاهل بجد احلى تقييم لتعبك الجميل دة​*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> مجموعه هايله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> والصوت واضح وكويس
> انا اختارات الحاجات الهاديه
> ونقلتها الشغل عندي كمان ومبسوطين هناك بيها
> ...



*
ربنا يباركك

يعنى أخذتيها عندك الشغل ؟؟!!!!
هههههههه

يعنى فضحتينى

بهزر معاكى 
ربنا يباركك وتعجبك كل الموسيقى 
وهى على فكرة متفاوته فى قوة توزيعها
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ميرسى جدااااااااااا انا هحمل واسمع الموسيقى بتريحنى جدااااا
> ميرسى ياقمرايه وتستاهل بجد احلى تقييم لتعبك الجميل دة​*​




*ربنا يباركك اختى العزيزة وتعجبك وتفيدك الموسيقى وتستخدميها وشكرا على التقيم*​


----------



## anosh (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنااااااااااااااااا يعوض تعب محبتك 
على العمل الجميل و الخدمه المثمره ديه 
و مبروك عليك تثبيت موضوعك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ربنااااااااااااااااا يعوض تعب محبتك
> على العمل الجميل و الخدمه المثمره ديه
> و مبروك عليك تثبيت موضوعك*




*شكرا يا انوووج وربنا معاكى ومبروك على الشريط الجميل دة
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



molka molkan قال:


> *ربنا يباركك*​
> *يعنى أخذتيها عندك الشغل ؟؟!!!!*
> *هههههههه*​
> *يعنى فضحتينى*​
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه
انا بعمل سيط للمنتدي عندي في الشغل
ههههههههه
اه اخدتها
حتي صاحب الشغل سمعها 
وطلب انقلها علي جهازه كمان
لانها عاجبته جدا
وفعلا توزيعها جميل جدا
وتفيدني في حاجات كتير بعملها خاصه بيا
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه​


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  
الله يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم .... ارجو التثبيت - متجدد*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا بعمل سيط للمنتدي عندي في الشغل
> ههههههههه
> اه اخدتها
> ...




*طالما بتعملى سيط وهو سمعها

يبقى ابتدى دورى على شغل جديد !!!
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> الله يباركك




*ربنا يباركك ويارب تكون فادتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## neno jesus (13 نوفمبر 2009)

gameeeeeeeeeeela awy rabna ya3awdaaaaak


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 نوفمبر 2009)

stray sheep قال:


> ​




*شكرا على الورد ورائحته عجبتنى وربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 نوفمبر 2009)

neno jesus قال:


> gameeeeeeeeeeela awy rabna ya3awdaaaaak




*ربنا يباركك ويارب تكون فادتك*​


----------



## Eng-Marco (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك كثيرا اخى الغالى*​


----------



## ROWIS (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*تم التحميل بالكامل وجاري رفعها مجمعه في روابط 
بس هي علشان مساحتها 1.26 جيجا فأحتمال تبقي علي 8 أو 9 روابط كل رابط بحجم 200 ميجا
بجد موضوع موسوعي حلو جدا وفعلاً هايفيد كتير اوي في اكتر من مجال
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2009)

rowis قال:


> *تم التحميل بالكامل وجاري رفعها مجمعه في روابط
> بس هي علشان مساحتها 1.26 جيجا فأحتمال تبقي علي 8 أو 9 روابط كل رابط بحجم 200 ميجا
> بجد موضوع موسوعي حلو جدا وفعلاً هايفيد كتير اوي في اكتر من مجال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك
> *​




*شكرا رويس ربنا يباركك

ويبارك تعبك فى الرفع مرة اخرى
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا خبر كل دى ترانيم*

*مجهود عظيم حقيقى *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا مولكا*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعه موسيقي الترانيم بتاعه العضو [ Molka Molkan] بحجم 1.26 جيجا علي أكتر من سيرفر*










برافووووووووووووو

رويس 
حقيقى هايل 
انا طلبت كدة من ملاك 

لكن لم يستطع لضيق وقتة 
بس  خسارة 
بعد ما نزلت معظمهم  ترتيلة ترتيلة 

بس مجهود تشكر علية فعلا 

اختك asmicheal

علشان ما تقوليش شكرا يا مايكل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعه موسيقي الترانيم بتاعه العضو [ Molka Molkan] بحجم 1.26 جيجا علي أكتر من سيرفر*



> اختك asmicheal
> 
> علشان ما تقوليش شكرا يا مايكل
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههه
انتى لسة فاكرة ؟؟؟*
*
لا يا ستى اخت واخت واخت كمان

ولا تزعلى نفسك

:new4:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعه موسيقي الترانيم بتاعه العضو [ Molka Molkan] بحجم 1.26 جيجا علي أكتر من سيرفر*

*شكرا اخى العزيز رويس على تعبك ولو تحب ممكن المشرف يدمج الموضوعين عل ىبعض بحيث انه يكون اوبشن ان الأخوة يحملوهم ترنيمة ترنيمة او كلوا على بعض

او لو تحب ممكن انا ارفق الروابط فى الموضوع الاساسى

وشكرا على تعبك الكبير جدا*​


----------



## ROWIS (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: موسوعه موسيقي الترانيم بتاعه العضو [ Molka Molkan] بحجم 1.26 جيجا علي أكتر من سيرفر*



asmicheal قال:


> برافووووووووووووو
> 
> رويس
> حقيقى هايل
> ...




*ماشي يا أختتتتتتتتتت
ههههههه مرسي خالص لمرورك الجميل ده 
وتتعوض في مرة تانيه أنشاء الله
وعلي فكرة انا لما شوفت طلبك لاخونا ملاك بأنه يرفعهم علي رابط واحد روحت بدأت امبارح احملهم كلهم ورفعتهم 
لولاش كده مكنتش رفعت اي حاجه
*​


molka molkan قال:


> *هههههههههه
> انتى لسة فاكرة ؟؟؟*
> *
> لا يا ستى اخت واخت واخت كمان
> ...





molka molkan قال:


> *شكرا اخى العزيز رويس على تعبك ولو تحب ممكن المشرف يدمج الموضوعين عل ىبعض بحيث انه يكون اوبشن ان الأخوة يحملوهم ترنيمة ترنيمة او كلوا على بعض
> 
> او لو تحب ممكن انا ارفق الروابط فى الموضوع الاساسى
> 
> وشكرا على تعبك الكبير جدا*​



*استاذي الغالي الموضوع موضوعك وطالما انا عملت أعتماد للموضوع خلاص يبقي كده بقي ملك للمنتدي والاعضاء واللي يشوفوة يعملوة
كلم مشرف القسم وانا معنديش اي مانع خالص
وانا برضوا واكيد اخدت بالك حاطت الرابط بتاع حضرتك علشان اللي يحب يحمل مقطع مقطع ... اللي تشوفوة صالح للاعضاء ولراحتهم أعملوة بدون الرجوع ليا خاللللللص*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *يا خبر كل دى ترانيم*
> 
> *مجهود عظيم حقيقى *
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا مولكا*​




*نشكر ربنا على انه سامح لنا نخدمه كلنا 
وانا بشكر الأخ ROWIS على تعبه ورفعه للترانيم مرة أخرى وتعبه فى خدمه رب المجد*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*سؤال صغنطوط

هل انتم عايزين فوكاليزات ام لا ؟؟
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بجد مش عارف أقولك إيه
بس مش هاقولك غير إني

لفيت الدنيا بأراضيها 
حفظت كلامها وحكاويها
طلعت جبال ونزلت تلال
ومشيت ع الميه ومجاريها
لكن ما لقيت زيك فيها

+++ربنــ يعوض تعب محبتك ــــــــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *سؤال صغنطوط
> 
> هل انتم عايزين فوكاليزات ام لا ؟؟
> *​




أكيـــــــــــــد طبعا​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يباركك تم النقل
ولو اى ملاحظة على النقل
كلى اذان صاغية


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 نوفمبر 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> انا بجد مش عارف أقولك إيه
> بس مش هاقولك غير إني
> 
> لفيت الدنيا بأراضيها
> ...




*بجد انا مش هاتكلم اى كلمة الا انى اسكت واقول لك

اخجلتم تواضعنا 

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 نوفمبر 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> أكيـــــــــــــد طبعا​




*جارى الرفع والتجهيز


*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 نوفمبر 2009)

nageh قال:


> الرب يباركك تم النقل
> ولو اى ملاحظة على النقل
> كلى اذان صاغية




*طبعا لى ملاحظة لأن هذا النقل تم دون عن موافقتى وانا احتج على هذا الفعل الشنيع وعشان كدة هادعى عليك واقول لك 

ربنا يباركك

مزاح مولكانى !!
*​


----------



## جيروا (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك ومنظرين من كل ماهو جديد فعلا ربنا هايباركك لانك عملت خدمه كبيره لكل قائد فريق ترانيم وانا بشكر جدا علي المجموعه دي


----------



## besho55 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه ياعم  Molka Molkan   
فينك وفين جديدك

معلش احنا تاعبينك معانا بس منتظرين منك الجديد


----------



## king (7 يناير 2010)

دم مش مجهود عادى دة مجهود خارج الحدود العادية شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لكل الأعضاء وانتظروا الدفعة الثانية !
وياريت لو اى عضو عنده اى توزيعات يبعتها لى على الخاص عشان الحق اجمعهم وارفعهم وتكون بجد مكتبة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا جدا والكل يستفاد منها

صلوا لأجلى
*

​


----------



## سان جورج (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا شكرا حقيقى ترانيم جميلة  تلمس القلب  الرب يعوض تعبك كل خير


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2010)

*اللة يعوض تعب محبة كل من تعب في هذا العمل الرائع 

مرسي خالص 

الرب يعوضكم ​*


----------



## minabobos (27 فبراير 2010)

منتظرين منك بقه توزيعات جديدة تفيد الكورالات
ربنا يعوضك تعبك وبركة ام النور تكون معاك
وبجد مفيش كلام يوصف تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## minabobos (27 فبراير 2010)

معلش رجاء محبة ممكن تنزل التوزيع بتعه ياريت سنين بس من غير الصوت
لان التوزيع متسجل عليا صوت 
واحنا عايزين عندنا ف الكورال


----------



## abnelmalik (14 مارس 2010)

*مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم
انا اخذت بعض الموسيفى واستخدمتها للكورال بالكنيسة*


----------



## abnelmalik (14 مارس 2010)

*مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم
انا اخذت بعض الموسيفى واستخدمتها للكورال بالكنيسة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

خلال يوم على الأكثر سيتم تجديد الروابط جميعها
لتكون روابط مباشرة بمجرد الضغط عليها​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2010)

تم تغير جميع روابط موسيقى الترانيم الى روابط مباشرة وسهلة
​


----------



## طائر الوروار (19 مارس 2010)

ماأحلي أن يجتمع ألأخوة معا ويرنمو  وينشدو بترانيم روحية جميلة وشجية ومبهجة للروح وتجدد النشاط للروح ..... مجهود رائع ومع المزيد والرب معكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يفرح قلبكم
ويبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## ستيفان (23 مارس 2010)

_ابي لحن بدون كلام فقط صافي اللحن عشان صديقي يغني علية ترنيمة _
_وشكرا" على الموضوع الرائع_​


----------



## ستيفان (24 مارس 2010)

_بدي الحان ترانيم عراقية ممكن ؟؟؟؟_
_تحياتي_
_وبركات الرب _
_وهذا احلى تقيم للموضوع الرائع_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 مارس 2010)

كان موجود علي الفيس بوك جروب بنفس الاسم ..
واللي الله يسمحهم بوظوه ..
مجهود رائع وشكر ليك أنك حافظت علي المجموعة الهايلة دي من الموسيقي 
وكمان رفعتها ومباشر حقيقي مجهود كبيير بس مش هشكرك ..هقولك ربنا يعوضك في ملكوته ...
​


----------



## سامح وليم (2 أبريل 2010)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك مجهود رائع


----------



## coco333 (8 أبريل 2010)

*لو سمحتوا ممكن موسيقى ترنيمه أخرستوس انيستى وترنيمه يا كل الصفوف
محتاجهم ضرورى*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أبريل 2010)

حاضر حبيبي هاحاول اجيبها لك


----------



## جورج امجد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## جورج امجد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررا


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2010)

بعد قليل جدا ( دقائق ) انتظروا مجموعة أخرى من التوزيعات جديدة


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أبريل 2010)

أسف على التأخير


----------



## minabobos (14 أبريل 2010)

*فين يا باشا الموسيقى الجديده اللى قولت عليها ربنا يساعدك ومنتظرين كل ما هو جديد
وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2010)

رفعتها صدقني حبيبى والسيرفر حصل فيه معاس مشكلة

وانشاء الله بكرة هاتكون موجودة .... تبقى سلم لى على الكبير ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2010)

وها انا أوفي بوعدي واقدم لكم التحديث الأول والثاني للموسوعة لتصير أكبر فأكبر


*التحديث الأول

* *السنين بتمر تجري
 إلهى حبيبى* *
 دق باب* *
 سامحنى* *
 فى حزن شديد* *
 كل الماضى* *
 كنت اعمى* *
 مش ممكن* *
 مين غيرك

التحديث  الثاني

* *أحبك  معنى كل وجود
احمدك  من كل قلبي
أمكث  معي
ان  لم تبني انت البيت
انى احب الرب
جاء جاء الملاك
  حبيبي سبانى
  ربي جسدك
  سالوذ بحضنك
  شكراً لله
  على طريق الصليب
  في عيدك المجيد
  كيف انسى
  لما اجتزت انا فى الالام
  ما احلى السجود
  مبدع الكون
  مين احن منك
  ها رعاه في البريه
  هفضل معاك
  هل جلست بهدوء
  هل قد ذبحت من اجلى
  وسط البحر الهايج
  يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً
  يا معطي الحياة
  يا من بحضورة 2*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2010)

*سامحنى*​


----------



## minabobos (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ع تعب محبتك ومنتظرين المزيد والجديد والمميز 
الرب يعوضك


----------



## emad gamel (23 أبريل 2010)

*بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وياريت المزيد
 ولي طلب لو ممكن 
عايز موسيقة ترنيمة يا نفسي توبي
*


----------



## hillbilly (26 أبريل 2010)

*موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم متجدد*

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
بجد موضوع ومواقع فى منتهى الروعة نقل متميز منك اخى الكريم 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ROMA22 (16 يونيو 2010)

*جميل جداااااااااااااااا ربنا يباركك ويبارك في موهبتك*​


----------



## sony2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة انا بجد مش عارف فى ايه مفيش ولا لينك شغال ليه*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يونيو 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة انا بجد مش عارف فى ايه مفيش ولا لينك شغال ليه*​



حبيبي

اللينكات كلها شغالة !


----------



## مايكل موك (19 يونيو 2010)

مهما اقول واقول مش ممكن اوصللكم مدى سعادتى بكمية الموسيقى اللى موجودة 
ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## minsandra (21 يونيو 2010)

to7faaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sony2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة ده منظر الرسالة اللى بتجيلى مجرد ما ادوس كليك على اى لينك


*Bad Request*

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an Error******** to handle the request.​​Apache mod_fcgid/2.3.5 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 Server at www.word-knights.net Port 80​

اعمل ايه :smil8:


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

انا هاعيط

عماله احاول احملهم مش راضين

رغم اني جربت احمل حاجات تانيه والتحميل كويس

مش عارفه بقي المشكله عندي ولا ايه

ياريت حد يجرب يحملهم ويقولي شغالين ولا لا


وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
​


----------



## menamms (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااا كتير على تعبك ده وعلى الموضوع الرائع ده

بس انا المجموعة التانية مش عارف احملها اللى هى مرفوعة على موقع
http://www.word-knights.net

لو حد يقدر يجمعهم ويرفعهم على موقع mediafire او اى موقع اخر سريع فى التحميل اكون شاكر جدا جدا 

وارجو الاهتمام لأنى فى حاجة شديدة إلى توزيعات موسيقية للكورال

وشكرااا ليكم على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الموسوعة مرفوعة على موقع الفور شير بواسطة اخونا مولكا مولكان


*(2) بعته بـكام*
* (2) خلينى قرب الصليب*
* I wish you a mery christmas*
* آتي إليك يا يسوعى*
* أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم*
* أحبك ربى يسوع*
* أخطيت*
* أدنو إليك 2*
* أدنو اليك*
* أراك ربى*
* أرك إلهي أراك*
* أزاى أسيب ايدك*
* أسكن تحت ظل*
* أضيئت الشموع*
* أعظم من منتصرين*
* أفرحنا بيك*
* أمسك يارب أيدى*
* أمى*
* أنا الخروف 2*
* أنا جيت علشانك أنت*
* أنا جيت علشانك*
* أنا منك*
* أنت عظيم*
* أنتى هى أم النور*
* أوعى تفكر*
* أيامى كلها فى إيدك*
* أيها الفخارى*
* أيها القدوس*
* إلهى إلهى*
* إلهى حبيبى*
* إن أحيا مع المسيح*
* إن فاض قلبى بالسلام*
* اتى اليك*
* اراك إلهى أراك*
* اربسالين*
* ارك ربى*
* افرحى يا نفسى وغنى*
* الراعى الواعى*
* الرب راعى*
* الرب لى راعى*
* الرب لي راع*
* الرب يرعانى*
* الروح والعروس*
* السلام لك*
* السنين بتمر جري*
* السنين بتمر*
* العيون الطيبيبن*
* الق على الرب همك*
* الكل يمضى ويزول*
* الكلمة منك*
* الله الذى لنا*
* المؤمن الأمين*
* المس ايدينا*
* الهنا تنازل*
* الهى الهى كن قائدى*
* امسك يدى وقدنى*
* امكث معى*
* امى يا اصل الوجود*
* انا جايلك*
* انظروا يده*
* انى احب الرب*
* او كيريوس*
* باركى يا نفسى الرب*
* بالأحضان الأبوية*
* بروح نسجد*
* بعته بـكام*
* بقوة لاسم يسوع*
* بنحط حياتنا قدامك*
* بيتى يا رب*
* بيحبك ربى*
* بين يديك*
* تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى*
* تعالوا يا تعابى*
* جاى وبسلم*
* جراح حبيبى غالى علي*
* حبك يا مريم*
* حبيبى أيا*
* حتى أرى دوماً*
* حضن إيديك بتوزيع عالي*
* حضن إيديك*
* حول عينيك إلى يسوع*
* حياتى تشبه قيثارة*
* خلني قرب الصليب*
* خلينى قرب الصليب*
* دع المسيح يحوط قلبك*
* دق باب*
* دمعة حزينه*
* راجعين لماضينا*
* رب أنت تستطيع كل شىء*
* ربى انا عايز*
* ربى بسم حياتى*
* ربى قد سكيباً*
* ربى يسوع الغالى 2*
* ربى يسوع الغالى*
* ربى يسوع جه عشانى*
* ربي كل الخليقة*
* رحلة جميلة*
* رحمة كثيرا ارحمني*
* زى العصفور*
* زى النار ماهى فى العليقة*
* زى النهر*
* زى نور الشمس*
* سألوذ بحضنك*
* سألوز بحضنك*
* سالكين بالروح*
* سامحنا يا فادينا*
* سامحنى*
* سبحو لالهنا الحى*
* سبحوه وزيدوه علوا*
* سر الميرون*
* سلام سلام*
* سلامك فاق العقول 3*
* سلامك فاق العقول 4*
* سلامك فاق العقول*
* سلمت قلبى*
* سود يا يسوع*
* سوف أنسى*
* شعار 2009*
* شفت يسوع*
* شكرا لله*
* شهوة القلب مرار*
* صممت اذناى*
* صوت يسوع جميل*
* صورتى عندك*
* ضنايا*
* طوباطى يا مريم 2*
* طوباطى يا مريم*
* عالى لفوق*
* عايز أقضى حياتى*
* عايز اقضى حياتى*
* عايز تعرف لية انا*
* عشان ايدك دايما جنبى*
* عشان يد اللة*
* عظيم نزل إلى مزود*
* علمنى أنتظرك 2*
* علمنى أنتظرك*
* علمنى يارب كيف أعيش*
* على لوحى الحجارة*
* عمرى ما دقت*
* عمرى ما ذقت*
* عند شق الفجر 2*
* عند شق الفجر 3*
* عند شق الفجر*
* عندما أحتاج عوناً*
* عندمى تدمى*
* عينين*
* غالي عليك*
* غولغوثا*
* ف بعادى*
* فرحت قلبى*
* فوق الصليب*
* فى حزن شديد 2*
* فى حزن شديد*
* فى سفينتى*
* فى طريق الجلجثة*
* فى طريق الجلجثه*
* فى ظل حمايتك 2*
* فى ظل حمايتك*
* فى عيد ميلادك*
* فى كل خليقة رأيتك*
* فى كل خليقة*
* فى وقت ضعفى 2*
* فى وقت ضعفى*
* فى يو عند الشروق*
* فى يوم مريت علىّ*
* قال لى الشيطان*
* قام المسيح*
* قام حقاً*
* قبى الخفاق*
* قد ايه بتحبنى*
* قد محى عند الصليب*
* قصة الحب العجيب 2*
* قصة الحب العجيب*
* قلبة حنين*
* قلبى الخفاق 2*
* قلبى الخفاق 3*
* قلبي الخفاق*
* كان فية عنقود عنب*
* كل الليالى تنتهى*
* كل الماضى*
* كل فرحة للنفس*
* كل يوم تحت صليبك*
* كللت السنة بجودك*
* كلمة فى ودنك*
* كم المسيح*
* كم قسى الظلم*
* كما أنا*
* كمان*
* كنت اعمى*
* كنيستى أرجو لكى من عزة الالة*
* كنيستى ارجو لكى*
* كنيستى القبطية 2*
* كنيستى القبطية*
* كيف أنسى*
* كيف انسى*
* لألهنا بنعد طريق*
* لا أنسى عاماً*
* لا تخف 2*
* لا تخف 4*
* لا تخف لأنى انا معكك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا تخف.mp3*​
* لا تدينوا.mp3*​
* لا تشمتى.mp3*​
* لا لا تتركنى وحدك.MP3*​
* لا لا تتركنى وحدى 2.MP3*​
* لا لا تتركنى وحدى.mp3*​
* لحن ابؤورو.mp3*​
* لم تر عين إلها.mp3*​
* لم تر عين.mp3*​
* لم تري عينآ.mp3*​
* لما أكون تعبان.mp3*​
* لما اجتزت الآلآم.mp3*​
* لما اكون تعبان.mp3*​
* لما الرب.mp3*​
* لما الشمس تغيب.mp3*​
* لماذ باربى.MP3*​
* لو حاسس.mp3*​
* لولا موت الصلب.mp3*​
* ليتك تباركنى.mp3*​
* ليس من صعب.mp3*​
* ليل العشاء السرى.mp3*​
* ليه بتهتم وليه بتخاف.mp3*​
* ليه لية.mp3*​
* ما أحلى ساعة بها.mp3*​
* ما احلى السجود 2.mp3*​
* ما احلى السجود.mp3*​
* ما دمت ربى فى الطريق.mp3*​
* مابتنساش 2.mp3*​
* مابتنساش.mp3*​
* ماذا يصنع لكرمى.mp3*​
* ماقدرش أعيش.MP3*​
* مالم تباركنى ربى.mp3*​
* مالى سواك سيدى.mp3*​
* مالى سواك.mp3*​
* مبارك شعبي مصر.mp3*​
* مبتنساش.MP3*​
* مبدع الأكوان.mp3*​
* متشال فى قلبك.mp3*​
* مجد مريم 2.mp3*​
* مجد مريم.MP3*​
* مرني ان آتي إليك.mp3*​
* مريم إسم جميل.mp3*​
* مستر عنه الوجوه.MP3*​
* مسيحنا فوق الزمان.mp3*​
* مسيحى للأرض جيت.mp3*​
* مش ممكن.mp3*​
* مفيش وجود.MP3*​
* من أنا لأصير.mp3*​
* من الأعماق يا ربى.mp3*​
* من انا.mp3*​
* من بعد سنين.mp3*​
* من كل الأمم 2.mp3*​
* من كل الأمم 3.mp3*​
* من كل الأمم.mp3*​
* من لى سواك يحمينى 2.mp3*​
* من لى سواك يحمينى 3.mp3*​
* من لى سواك يحمينى.mp3*​
* من مصر.mp3*​
* من يملك على الحياة.mp3*​
* مهما الموجة.mp3*​
* مهما طال الزمان.mp3*​
* مواعيدى ليك.mp3*​
* مورنى أن أتى.mp3*​
* مين أحن منك 2.mp3*​
* مين أحن منك.mp3*​
* مين غيرك.mp3*​
* مين يحلى الغربة.MP3*​
* نبعك الصافى.MP3*​
* نجم يضىء وسط الظلام.mp3*​
* نسجد لإسم الثالوث.mp3*​
* نفسى أرسم صورة ليك.mp3*​
* نفسى أعيش مبسوط.mp3*​
* نفسى تحبة.MP3*​
* نهتف لسيدنا.mp3*​
* هأتى بطيبى.mp3*​
* هات مزمارك.mp3*​
* هاصلاة التوبة.mp3*​
* هاعيش لك.mp3*​
* هل أطرق بابك.mp3*​
* هى كنيسة.mp3*​
* هيا يا أبرار هيا.mp3*​
* و ياريت سنين.mp3*​
* وأنت معايا.mp3*​
* وجهك لا يفارقنى.mp3*​
* ورأيت سماء جديدة.mp3*​
* وسط البحر الهايج 2.mp3*​
* وسط البحر الهايج 3.MP3*​
* وسط البحر الهايج.mp3*​
* وقالى ها انا معك.MP3*​
* وقت ضيقتنا.mp3*​
* يا أبانا لست أدرى.mp3*​
* يا أمى حنانك.mp3*​
* يا إلهى أنت تعلم.mp3*​
* يا ترى أي صديق.mp3*​
* يا رب أشكرك.mp3*​
* يا سائح للقاء يسوع 2.mp3*​
* يا سائح للقاء يسوع.mp3*​
* يا سيدى الحبيب.mp3*​
* يا سيدى املأ قلبى.mp3*​
* يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا.MP3*​
* يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً 2.mp3*​
* يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً.mp3*​
* يا سيدي لما أرى!!s.mp3*​
* يا شمس.mp3*​
* يا صاحب الحنان.mp3*​
* يا طبيبى.mp3*​
* يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة.mp3*​
* يا مريم البكر.mp3*​
* يا ملكة بارة.mp3*​
* يا من أحتويتنى.mp3*​
* يا من بحضورة.WMA*​
* يا من بحضوره.mp3*​
* يا من سعيت.MP3*​
* يا نفوس حزينة.mp3*​
* ياصاحب الحنان 2.mp3*​
* ياللى أمامك حياتى.mp3*​
* ياللى حبتنى.mp3*​
* ياللى مش لاقى.wma*​
* يسوع أنت تعلم.mp3*​
* يسوع انت تعلم.mp3*​
* يسوع بيدور عليا.mp3*​
* يسوع بيدور.mp3*​
* يسوع سير أمامى.mp3*​
* يسوع قاللى انا حارسك.wma*​
* يوم إستشهادك.wma*​
​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

التحديث الاول والثانى 
مرفوعين على موقع الفورشير 

أحبك معنى كل وجود.wma

أمكث معي.wma

إلهى حبيبى.mp3

احمدك من كل قلبي.mp3

السنين بتمر جري.mp3

ان لم تبني انت البيت.mp3

انى احب الرب.wma

دق باب.mp3

سامحنى.mp3

كل الماضى.mp3

كنت اعمى.mp3

مش ممكن.mp3

مين غيرك.mp3

جاء جاء الملاك.wma

جارى رفع المجموعة الاخيرة ​


----------



## menamms (31 أكتوبر 2010)

فى انتظار المجموعة الاخيرة 

وشكرااااااا على مجهودك وتعبك فى تحميلهم واعادة رفعهم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

menamms قال:


> فى انتظار المجموعة الاخيرة
> 
> وشكرااااااا على مجهودك وتعبك فى تحميلهم واعادة رفعهم


جارى رفعهم يا مينا 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة الثانية 
مبدع الكون.mp3

حبيبي سبانى.mp3

ربي جسدك.mp3

سالوذ بحضنك.mp3

شكراً لله.mp3

على طريق الصليب.mp3

في عيدك المجيد.mp3

كيف انسى.mp3

لما اجتزت انا فى الالام.mp3

ما احلى السجود.mp3

مين احن منك.mp3


فاضل كام واحدة كده 
بس التحميل وقف معايا شوية واحملهم ​


----------



## emelioo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اختي العزيزة على هذا المجهود البار

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> شكرا اختي العزيزة على هذا المجهود البار
> 
> ربنا يباركك


ميجيش حاجة جنب مجهودك يا استاذنا 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

المجموعة الاخيرة 

ها رعاه في البريه.mp3

هفضل معاك.mp3​
هل جلست بهدوء.mp3

هل قد ذبحت من اجلى.mp3

وسط البحر الهايج.mp3

يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً.mp3

يا معطي الحياة.mp3

يا من بحضورة 2.mp3

وبكده يبقى تم رفع جميع الملفات 
ولو فى اى مشكلة واجهت حد فى التحميل ياريت يبلغنا
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## menamms (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااا خالص خالص على تعبك ده ومجهودك فى رفعهم مرة تانية 

وربنا يعوضك على المساعدة الكبيــــــرة ديه


----------



## j_helen (13 نوفمبر 2010)

it is so nice of u 

but i f u can but some english music it will be good 

thank u 

good bless u


----------



## ayman adwar (26 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي
ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## nadeen (3 يناير 2011)

*شي روعه عاشت الايادي وربي يعوض تعبك ...*


----------



## mazenlabeeb (27 يناير 2011)

رائع جدا

شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## بكلوج (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا على تعبكو مع
انا


----------



## peter math (14 يوليو 2013)

موسيقى جميلة جداااااااا


----------

